# Hive tyrant help



## dander (Jan 13, 2008)

so i just got my first tyrant. i run a big stealer force and use the broodlord so i can only have one tyrant. question is how do i equip this monkey. wings or guard? cc or shooty. i have a fex that has venom cannon and strangler so i don't think the tyrant needs that setup. maybe dual devourers. 12 reroll to hit and miss sounds tasty. just looking for suggestions on tyrant tactica.


----------



## Temujin (Jan 2, 2008)

Given a lot of stealers, I would probably go for the following setup:
Hive Tyrant
-2x Twin Linked Devourers
-Enhanced Senses
-Toxin Sacs
-Wings
I'd usually do a warp field here too, but that is debatable depending on whether you need the points, and you don't need to model that on anyways. He'll inflict about 9 wounds on T4 if he shoots.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree. you need more shooty to back up all the assault stuff. the infiltrating lord and retinue will draw much attn.
same with the warp field if you can squeeze it in.


----------



## Zeldrin (Feb 23, 2008)

Devourers and wings definitely the option to go for. Murder at distance and no push over in close combat. Great for breaking up tough elite squads and will most always pay for itself.


----------



## Ubiquitous (Feb 17, 2008)

Or you could make him a melee rant to draw fire from your stealers. x2 scything talons, wings, a couple of cc upgrades, and warpfield will make him a tough nut to crack. Fly him right down the middle so they have to deal with him, and in the meantime be sneaking up on them with your genestealer hoard.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lash Whip, bonesword and 3 Tyrant Guard. If you have points to spare, pimp it out with toughness morphs, etc.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

The Devilflyrant (my current preference) works well for taking out landspeeders and the like which is an issue for a 'stealer heavy list. He also keeps up with your horde providing emergency synapse so you can avoid those annoying pinning tests and provides useful distraction even without ST.
I really don't get the whole LW/BSw combo. Taking away one CC attack doesn't mean much if the opposing model only has one, the Catalyst isn't so useful with the high Initiative of the 'stearlers. Although a Walkrant can provide good cover fire, I prefer to use 'Fexes for that role.

It comes down to preference, and what weaknesses the rest of your list has. If you can deal with landspeeders some other way and ICs are your bane, the CC Flyrant is the answer (although a souped-up BL can do this too). Will your group allow you to proxy to try them all out?
Failing that, magnets are your friend.


----------



## magnustheblue (Feb 25, 2008)

Wings all the way. Tyrants are Powerful but are vunerable to massed fire. Once in combat they are absolutely awsome. Wings just make them faster and more of a threat. My friend absolutely flogged me once when doing this kind of list, where his Tyrant happily chomped through 20 Necron warriors, 3 wraiths and Nearly got my lord as well but I phased out before he could do this(The Tyrant tied up my massive uit of warriors allowing his geanstealer buddies to rock up to the fight unmolested). After this battle No.1 target with him is always the Tyrant.


----------

